# fiction



## jwjack7641 (Dec 14, 2010)

Okay here's a question. A non believer is going to tell me the Bible is a fictional story book, i realize that. Do atheist/agnostics enjoy reading fiction? I would say that yes, there are a number of them that most likely find fictional stories interesting. If that's the case, why does every single one of them talk about the Bible the way they do? If it were just another fictional story wouldn't it fade and die off just like any other? And after time no one would even talk about it right? Why is it still the number one selling book of all time? Why do you unbelievers find the Bible so offensive? I believe it's because you know deep down inside everything in the Bible is true, regardless of whether it follows your "logic" or not. The gospel of Jesus Christ is supposed to offend the one's who don't believe or else it wouldn't gain their attention.


----------



## TTom (Dec 14, 2010)

It's easy to set up those strawmen and knock them down.

Instead of telling us what we think and believe why not actually ask in good faith and honest desire to hear and even actually listen to the answers?

Beowolf is old and has not faded. Buddha is as old as Moses and has not faded, Vishnu and Genesh and Many of the pantheons of non christian backgrounds have creation myths that rival the Christan version. 

You said     "Why does every single one of them..... "

Every single one of them???? You have spoken with that many people? Hyperbole at best, at worst a bald faced lie, BTW isn't that a sin in your world view?

Zeus and Apollo have not disappeared as stories, Vishnu and Ganesha have not disappeared. The narrowness of your knowledge base shows much of the reason you must resort to strawmen arguments.

The Bible offensive? I find it unoffensive, its a book. What I find offensive is people who want to cram it down my throat and the folks who treat it like an idol. The book does nothing to me the people and their actions are what offends me, not the book.

What you believe is based on ignorance of the beliefs of agnostics and atheists and even a rudimentary understanding of psychology.
Again rather than making an uneducated guess at, why I believe what I believe, why not ask in good faith and then listen?

That would require an open mind and heart. You have that?


----------



## jwjack7641 (Dec 14, 2010)

Why is the Bible still the number one selling book of all time?


----------



## Madman (Dec 14, 2010)

jw,

At the risk of of sounding "all inclusive" I will say that the agnostics I talk with or post on this forum do say the Bible is nothing more than fiction and superstion written by man, yet they spend a lot of energy putting forth some form of an argument against it.

What does amaze me is that they claim to be offended by the people and their actions yet they keep coming back for more and not just to the agnostic forum but also to the spiritual discussion forum.

Seems the Holy Spirit will not let them stay away.


----------



## Land45 (Dec 14, 2010)

TTOM, I agree...everyone should have an open mind and heart. And no one should force or cram anything down anyone's throat.

And yes, the Bible is the number one selling book of all time.

I respect everyone's beliefs. I may not agree, but I openely "agree to disagree". As a Christian myself, I am in awe just observing so-called Christians fight against each other because of a name on their church sign stating the "denomination".

It's in my opinion that the reason the Bible is the number one seller of all time is because regardless what someone believes or not, when you read God's Word (both written and spoken) it touches your soul in one way or another.


----------



## jwjack7641 (Dec 14, 2010)

I apologize for if i sounded abrasive, I honestly wasn't trying too.


----------



## jwjack7641 (Dec 14, 2010)

TTom I will admit to sounding ignorant with my knowledge of atheist/agnostics because I was honestly raised in church and all my friends were from church. In another thread I asked questions on subjects I believe a certain way on, and just wanted to know how an unbeliever felt about them. I promise I wasn't trying to cram anything down anyone's throat because I know the only response you will get back is rebellion. I just feel like if the Bible wasn't true, there wouldn't be so much controversy surrounding it.


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 15, 2010)

Madman said:


> jw,
> 
> At the risk of of sounding "all inclusive" I will say that the agnostics I talk with or post on this forum do say the Bible is nothing more than fiction and superstion written by man, yet they spend a lot of energy putting forth some form of an argument against it.
> 
> ...



The reason that discussing religion is so engaging is that there are not many other things that can cause otherwise sensible people to abandon their reason and act in ways that contradict everything that makes sense.  It's similar to watching _CSI _or _Criminal Minds_ or any of those other cop shows.


----------



## jwjack7641 (Dec 15, 2010)

Because we believe in Jesus we contradict EVERYTHING that makes sense?


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 15, 2010)

jwjack7641 said:


> Because we believe in Jesus we contradict EVERYTHING that makes sense?



Do you believe that if God wanted me to sprout purple bat wings out of the top of my head and use them to fly to New Zealand to preach the Gospel that I would?


----------



## jwjack7641 (Dec 15, 2010)

Well I'm not sure, would you? You don't believe in him, remember? I don't see how the purple bat wings would help anyone preach the gospel. lol


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 16, 2010)

jwjack7641 said:


> Well I'm not sure, would you? You don't believe in him, remember? I don't see how the purple bat wings would help anyone preach the gospel. lol



I think it highly unlikely; virtually impossible, considering the physical principles involved in winged flight and the biological structures of my head.  But, if you believe a serpent or a donkey or a burning bush can talk, then I suppose what I suggest isn't so far fetched.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 16, 2010)

ambush80 said:


> I think it highly unlikely; virtually impossible, considering the physical principles involved in winged flight and the biological structures of my head.  But, if you believe a serpent or a donkey or a burning bush can talk, then I suppose what I suggest isn't so far fetched.



If you thought God were real, would he have to adhere to these principles?


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 16, 2010)

stringmusic said:


> If you thought God were real, would he have to adhere to these principles?



If he made himself, I suppose he would.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 16, 2010)

ambush80 said:


> If he made himself, I suppose he would.



He was not made, He has always been.


----------



## Madman (Dec 16, 2010)

ambush80 said:


> The reason that discussing religion is so engaging is that there are not many other things that can cause otherwise sensible people to abandon their reason and act in ways that contradict everything that makes sense.  It's similar to watching _CSI _or _Criminal Minds_ or any of those other cop shows.



I'm with you on that!!!   Nothing makes more sense than the spontaneous generation of life, information from total lack of information and order from disorder.

Makes sense to me!!!


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 16, 2010)

Madman said:


> I'm with you on that!!!   Nothing makes more sense than the spontaneous generation of life, information from total lack of information and order from disorder.
> 
> Makes sense to me!!!



Talking donkey.....enuff said.


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 16, 2010)

stringmusic said:


> He was not made, He has always been.



I meant to say:  If he made himself adhere to those principles, he would follow them.  But as it turns out, you saw through the silliness of that proposition already.


----------



## Madman (Dec 16, 2010)

ambush80 said:


> Talking donkey.....enuff said.



God made the universe.  He can sure make a donkey speak.

Trumps nuff said.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Dec 16, 2010)

when i look at a new born baby and its little ears and the way it laughs i have no problem saying "it is crazy to believe THAT is cause by an explosion" i think the whole theory is pretty funny haha... next 4th of julyimma throw a bunch of fire crackers in the air and see if it will make a baby =]


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 16, 2010)

Madman said:


> God made the universe.  He can sure make a donkey speak.
> 
> Trumps nuff said.




Can He do this?:



ambush80 said:


> Do you believe that if God wanted me to sprout purple bat wings out of the top of my head and use them to fly to New Zealand to preach the Gospel that I would?


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 16, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> when i look at a new born baby and its little ears and the way it laughs i have no problem saying "it is crazy to believe THAT is cause by an explosion" i think the whole theory is pretty funny haha... next 4th of julyimma throw a bunch of fire crackers in the air and see if it will make a baby =]



You're just so.........adorable


----------



## Gabassmaster (Dec 16, 2010)

ambush80 said:


> You're just so.........adorable



thanks its because of two rocks colliding =]


----------



## davidstaples (Dec 16, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> when i look at a new born baby and its little ears and the way it laughs i have no problem saying "it is crazy to believe THAT is cause by an explosion" i think the whole theory is pretty funny haha... next 4th of julyimma throw a bunch of fire crackers in the air and see if it will make a baby =]



Hrmm... I think there are quite a few people who would argue that babies are indeed the result of an explosion.  Perhaps after you get married (after all, fornication is a sin) you'll understand.


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 16, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> thanks its because of two rocks colliding =]



Amen.


----------



## Madman (Dec 16, 2010)

ambush80 said:


> Can He do this?:



An agnostic with purple bat wings!!

Now thats funny I don't care who you are!!!!

Why would He?


----------



## Gabassmaster (Dec 16, 2010)

davidstaples said:


> Hrmm... I think there are quite a few people who would argue that babies are indeed the result of an explosion.  Perhaps after you get married (after all, fornication is a sin) you'll understand.



so life wasnt created by an explosion???? i think there are a few scientist that would argue  that


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 16, 2010)

Madman said:


> An agnostic with purple bat wings!!
> 
> Now thats funny I don't care who you are!!!!
> 
> Why would He?




Sprouting from my head no less!   I know, I know! It's ridiculous, ain't it?!?  Is it sillier than a talking donkey?  Honestly?

Cuz He wanted to.  Does He need a reason?


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 16, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> so life wasnt created by an explosion???? i think there are a few scientist that would argue  that



No.  A man in the sky blew out his nostrils into the dirt and that's where people come from.  Silly goose.


----------



## drippin' rock (Dec 16, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> so life wasnt created by an explosion???? i think there are a few scientist that would argue  that



Well, if you want to get technical, it would have to be an implosion.  Can't have explosions in space.


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 16, 2010)

drippin' rock said:


> Well, if you want to get technical, it would have to be an implosion.  Can't have explosions in space.



Technical, shmecknical.....REASON For the Season!!!!!!!!!


----------

